# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [AEG] Πρόβλημα με ψυγείο

## slidar

Καλησπέρα σας . Έχω ένα ψυγείο καταψύκτη AEG . Το μοντελο είναι Santo No frost . Το έχω εδώ και 3 χρόνια χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα. Χθες το απόγευμα ξαφνικά άρχισε να χτυπάει ο βομβητης και εμφάνισε κάτω στην θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης ( -1 :Cool:  ένα προειδοποιητικό σήμα . Είχε ρηξει την θερμοκρασία στους -11 . Μετά από ένα δίωρο έστρωσε και το έκανε ξανά πάλι πριν καμιά ώρα . Ανοίγοντας την κατάψυξη πάνω από το πρώτο συρτάρι έχει πιάσει ένα στρώμα σαν χιόνι . Χθες βράδυ το αφαίρεσα .. και είδα ότι σήμερα το πρωί είχε ξαναδημιουργηθει. Να αναφέρω ότι τόσο η συντήρηση όσο και η κατάψυξη δουλεύουν κανονικα. Ωστόσο κάποιους θορύβους που τους άκουγα συνήθως το βράδυ ( σαν να σπάνε πάγοι) έχω σταματήσει να τους ακούω . Πάμε για θέμα στην αποψηξη?? Ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------


## panagiwtis

Αρχικά, πριν μπεις στη διαδικασία να ελέγξεις την απόψυξη του, να δεις εάν εφάπτει το λάστιχο της πόρτας σωστά (να βεντουζάρει παντού περιμετρικά) ή να δεις εάν έχουν λασκάρει-φαγωθεί οι μεντεσέδες της πόρτας και έχει πέσει. Ενδέχεται ο πάγος που βρήκες να δημιουργήθηκε από αυτό.

----------


## adi32

Εμενα αυτο το κανει καθε καλοκαιρι ή οταν το ανοιγοκλεινω συνεχεια ή βαζω πολλα ζεστα πραγματα μεσα 
Το εκανε σχεδον απο τοτε που το πηρα και μου το ειχαν αλλαξει αν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα συνεχιζει κατα καιρους 
Επισης το ακουω και δουλευει ολη μερα . Ειναι σωστο αυτο ?

----------

